# Disorientation, confusion, derealization?????



## Guest

Hello all,
I have not been to this site for a while. Hope you guys are finding your way and feeling better!!!

My problem is I have been feeling "weird" for five years. However I have never believed that I truly have dp/dr. I did go through some really difficult times....stress, trauma etc.... but my sympotms have continued. One would think that I would be feeling pretty great right about now. But I am struck with this shit everyday.

Everyday I get waves of disorientation, confusion, I feel turned around and on the verge of getting lost................sometimes in my own house. Driving has become a nightmare. Things look and feel wrong. Sometimes my brain freezes and I feel disoriented. There are times that I feel as if I am in the neighborhood I grew up in when reallyI am 3000 miles away from where I grew up. But a strange feeling comes over me and in my minds eye I feel it so powerfully. Basically it feels as if the synapses in my brain are off. I get little perceptual distorions throughout my day.

I get other things too I just can't remember them right now.
Any thoughts or opinions are welcomed!!!!

Thanks,
Sassy


----------



## Guest

try going to a neurologist


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the reply!!! I have recently seen a whole slew of doctors including a neurologist. He did an MRI and an ekg(?). All doc's say that I am fine and that it is all due to anxiety!!! The one thing they did fine is that I am elevated in mercury and aluminum!!

Apparently excessive worry, constant introspection, hypervigilant behavior can cause one to get stuck in this type of situation. I understand the fear worry fear cycle, however I just have a hard time believing that anxiety can cause me to feel disoriented........almost daily!!!! It is a rapid sensation, and perhaps I am bringing it on myself by always checking in to see how I am feeling, but.............???? I don't know.

Thanks,

Sassy


----------



## Guest

Can anyone relate????? Or is this just too bizarre?


----------



## Guest

well excessive mercury is known to cause mental problems. Im sure thats adding to your problems in some way.


----------



## alexishoward

does a blood test tell you if yoiu have too much of mercury and the other stuff in you? how to they figure that contributes to sress/anxiety? is it harmful? how do you get rid of it? i have never heard that before!!!!!


----------



## none

//


----------



## Guest

alexishoward said:


> does a blood test tell you if yoiu have too much of mercury and the other stuff in you? how to they figure that contributes to sress/anxiety? is it harmful? how do you get rid of it? i have never heard that before!!!!!


heavy metals test, im gonna get one too


----------



## Guest

Yeah, the whole thing sucks. Apparently aluminum is found in the brain of alzheimers patients too! I am going to do a cleanse, I will be monitored by my interist. It will take about a year to get it all out of my system.

The test is done through a urine sample. First they give you some pills, Captomer. The Captomer pulls all the metals out of your tissues and then it is eliminated through your urine. You send your sample off to a lab and a few weeks later you receive your results  Most doctors would not think of testing for this. He is an amazing doctor. He is know as the brilliant one, the one who can figure out what no otherr doctors can. If you do a google search you can find a lot of info on heavy metals, mercury, aluminum etc...

So.............does anyone think this is derealization/anxiety? The familiar feeling and looking unfamiliar?

Sassy


----------



## Guest

yea thats what derealization is, everything starts looking unreal or alien, like your looking through a fishbowl into a similar but different dimension


----------



## moonDust

Sassy,

I related to everything you mentioned, since your first post here (with north and south directions), i also feels like i'm in my childhood environment even though i'm far away and more and more...

I'm gonna take the heavy metals test ASAP


----------



## anti-anti depressants

Hi Sassy, I did post this the other day. Can I ask, do you have any mercury dental fillings? I can always relate 99.9% to your posts!!

I have just had my mercury fillings removed and am going through the detox process at the minute. I've reasearched this subject and fully beleive that mercury from amalgam fillings can effect the brain. I have been suffering with dp/dr for sometime and have noticed that it's getting worse at the moment through taking the chelating supplemets. Apparently mercury is the only chemical that can cross the blood brain barrier. The dentist told be to expect to get worse for the first six months as the chelating supplemets are drawing the mercury from the cells and even the brain. Heres some info I have found incase anyones interested:

There are many other common sources for mercury exposure. Here's a short list:

Dental amalgams (of which I had five) 
Released into the air by coal burning plants 
Fish and shellfish, especially tuna, salmon and swordfish 
Some paints 
Thermometers and blood pressure gauges (especially if mercury from broken instruments was spilled on carpet) 
Fluorescent light bulbs (I worked in a shop plastered with flourescent lighting for 10 years) 
Contact lens solution containing thimerosal.


----------



## Luka

Apart from mercury and all...It also could be the trauma you had. I _could_ be psychological.


----------



## alexishoward

so does that mean dont eat tunafish? i love tuna and have heard how good it is for you. if it has mercury in it then what does that mean? dont eat it? i eat it a lot!


----------



## Guest

Thanks you guys for the replies.

My doctor has a sign hanging in his office that says "NEVER EAT TUNA, SWORDFISH OR ?" I am blanking on the third one!! I asked the nurse about it and she reiderated NEVER!!!!

Anti anti depressant........ I have had A LOT of dental work done in my life but at this point I only have one filling, the rest are bridges and caps. Do these also contain mercury??? What about aluminum?

I am actually more worried about aluminum then mercury. My aluminum was more elevated then the mercury.

Does your doctor have you doing colonic's along with the chelating? I was told I would be on a very specific schedule of chelating supplements and colonic's. I guess once the metals are pulled out of your tissues they do not want them staying in your system and the best way to rid them is through colonic's. Oh joy!! Never had one........yet. I was also told it would take about one year!!

You said that you can relate to my symptoms 99% That is amazing. Are you convinced that it is the metals? When did this all begin for you. What are some of your other symptoms??

Thanks 
Sassy


----------



## Guest

Bump


----------



## Matt210

Sassy, you've read my mind on this particular evening. This is the latest in the list of about 8 billion problems that DP/DR has caused for me in my life - I feel like NOTHING is the same even though its exactly the same - i also feel completely lost, like I can't quite remember exactly where I am.. or that i'm not really where I am.

I just drove home having panic attacks that nothing looked the same - and that maybe I was completely lost and had no idea where I was.

I also feel like I am losing myself - like I have no idea who I am anymore.. I often feel confused and disoriented.

Of the list of things mentioned above however I have done/had nothing but eat lottts of tuna. This is the first I've heard that it can have negative effects on your brain. Do you think its actually worth stopping? I feel kind of ridiculous stopping eating tuna fish in an attempt to benefit my mental health, but ill try anything at this point.

Matt


----------



## Guest

Matt, 
I totally feel for you. It is the worst feeling and so scary!!! Sometimes I have brief waves of disorientation and then there are times when I have the horrible brain freeze where everything is wrong and I just can't seem to get a grip or figure things out. It is almost like a panic attack of the mind.

Honestly I do not know if it is the heavy metals that are causing this or anxiety and trauma that lead to the eventual feelings of dp/dr. All I know is that I have been searching for answers for five years. I have never totally bought into the anxiety theory. The doctor I went to is amazing. He is very well respected. He did very specific tests on me, one of them being the heavy metals test. I tested elevated for mercury and aluminum. I am going to go through the cleansing process and see what happens.

If I were you I would cut WAY back on the tuna consumption. I know people who eat a lot of tuna and they are fine. I also heard about a little boy who was having problems in school and it was later found out that he had mercury toxicity from too much tuna...........who knows. But I do trust this doctor and I am doing what he says. It takes a lot for me to trust doctors but I think he is brilliant. I know that a lot of celebrities go to him. I heard he was Madonna's doctor during her pregnancy..........Whatever.......don't mean to name drop, just thought I would pass the info on.

The other day I had to do a one hour drive across the island, something I was not looking forward to doing. Driving has become very difficult for me because of the odd feelings. Well I decided to bring my lap top with me and I played a DVD as I drove. It was some romantic comedy I had seen before so basically I just listened. It really helped!!! It kept me distracted. I wasn't over focusing on my enviornment and how I felt. I also had a few mantras in my head that day "I feel normal" "I am mentally and physically healthy" "I am safe, I feel good". I was just not going to let those horrible feelings get me!!!! I did well and had a good day!!! Thank God!!!! What a relief to have a good day.

If you want to put your mind to rest get a heavy metals test and then you will know where you stand.

Wishing you the very best!!!

Sassy


----------



## TotallyPhazed

Hi Sassy

I can totally relate to everything you said. I also have a strange cross over with my childhood environment from time to time - it use to scare me a lot, but from my understanding of books etc - people like us lose the ability to file memories appropriately so it all gets mixed up consciously. Hence sometimes my mind mixes up the sensory references to my environment with memories from 20 years ago.

I 'm afraid this can be the classic signs of anxiety and trauma; and being entrapped by a vicious circle of anxious behavioural and psychological patterns.

There is a concept (which I'm still trying to get my head around) that argues the residue energy caused by previously incomplete trauma in your life can cause all these anxiety problems. Hence if you can find a way to release this energy your anxiety diminishes, this is arguably more important than identifying the cause of trauma.


----------



## Kelson12

I think you guys are looking into this a little too much. I doubt that stopping your eating of tuna is really going to make your DP go away. That's pretty crazy. There are so many things that people could say are causing this. Basically it's like saying, we need to eliminate everything in our life one by one and see how that reacts. You can't do that. It's damn near impossible. What is causing this is anxiety and over thinking. That's what's causing this.

Kelson


----------



## Guest

First get a heavy metals test if it reveals excess mercury then you should have reason to stop eating tuna.


----------



## freesong

Wow just found this discussion. I am detoxing mercury right now and need to do some other cleansing at the same time. I am sooooo glad that others are making this connection. I have been taking injections of DMPS and DMSO from an alternative doc but I think that DMPA is better! MIght want to check on this. DMPS is supposed to detox all of the metals. Metals and mainly mercury are not the only toxins to treat or get tested for. My doc found some viruses that cause Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Also, there is fungus that can really f up the brain too. Argentyn 23 colloidal silver is really packing a punch as I am experiencing the herksheimer response for the first time in my years of trying to treat this stuff. Have to get it from a physician. Lots of docs have their methods but I am doing a protocol that includes colon cleanse, then liver cleanse till pass 2,000 stones and then to sauna cleanse for the brain as it takes heat to get it clean. Good luck and I think this will help us but I have no idea if this is the whole cause but at least we can try. I want my life back!!! God bless, freesong


----------



## Guest

Good for you free song!!! I hope things go well and you feel better soon!!! Let us know.

Sassy


----------



## Jennynic80

Hey everyone! I know this is a really old conversation but I wanted to know if any of you knew what happened with Guest_Sassy_*. Just curious about the metals test!


----------

